
Are you interested in AI and Genomics? - jisraeli
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-interested-artificial-intelligence-genomics-johnny-israeli
======
jisraeli
AI for genomics is coming. But between academic publications and popular news
on the topic it either takes too much time to digest, it's overhyped, the
conclusions are misleading, insight is lacking, or a combination thereof. I am
considering writing short LinkedIn-style articles to narrate key developments
that are faithful to reality and mindful of your time. Are you interested in
reading one article a month on the topic? Check out the url to learn more and
I would appreciate if you could spread the word - we need more people working
on this stuff!!

~~~
moh_maya
certainly interested; will be spreading the word.

~~~
jisraeli
Thanks!

------
jisraeli
Some more context - I am a biophysics PhD candidate and SIGF Bio-X fellow at
Stanford. I have been working on deep learning for genomics with my advisor
Anshul Kundaje since conception 2.5 years ago. A year later most of the lab
was using deep learning for their research. Last fall we had the first Deep
Learning for Genomics class at Stanford and 70-80 students took it. Next
month, my advisor and my colleague Avanti Shrikumar will give talks at
Nvidia's GTC conference on this topic (8000 people attending!), I will debut a
2-hour interactive presentation/workshop with Nvidia's Deep Learning
Institute.

It's coming and we need to expand the field - my goal is to tell it like it is
without wasting your time.

